
Joomla Exploits in the Wild Against CVE-2016-8870 and CVE-2016-8869 - ebarock
https://blog.sucuri.net/2016/10/joomla-mass-exploits-privilege-vulnerability.html
======
faxmachine
Not sure how, but Joomla, WordPress and other CMS's need to find a better way
to improve their security features. It is hard for me to believe that a "high-
severity vulnerability that allows remote users to create accounts and
increase their privileges on any Joomla" it was just missed all these years.

A good code review needed to find this.

